# Bug Appli Musique Fichiers



## Cléopâtre II (14 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Depuis quelques jours je rencontre un bug dans mon Ipad Mini ! (voir photo) 
Il y a la présence de fichiers Icloud : l'album complet du groupe U2 ! :mouais: Alors que je n'ai pas Icloud ! Comment supprimez ces fichiers ? 

Photo : http://hpics.li/f7c80bf 

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Larme (15 Septembre 2014)

http://www.igen.fr//itunes/2014/09/qui-est-u2-et-comment-retirer-leur-album-87583


----------



## Cléopâtre II (15 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Je vous remercie de votre réponse !

J'ai bien lu votre article ! Mais je ne vois l'album de U2 nulle part sur mon ordinateur !..
Et de plus, je vois que l'on peux supprimez l'album via son PC puis via Match(Icloud) mais je n'ai PAS Icloud !!! Donc impossible de le supprimer ! 

Et lorsque je supprime une chanson directement sur mon Ipad il me demande de la retéléchargée ! 

Alors que faire ?


----------

